# انفراد فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب تكييف هواء الطائرات بالشرح والصور



## karamhanfy (11 مايو 2008)

مقدمة
يجب ان نعرف ان التكييف الداخلي، امر بالغ الاهمية للسفر على الطائرات، اذ انه يشكل الحياة الاساسية داخل الطائرة، ويضمن التنفس العادي مثل الذي نلقاه على الارض تماما. لأن الطيران والتحليق على مستويات عالية جدا، يعرضنا دائما الى ضغط خارجي منخفض بصورة مميتة، وعندما نبلغ 15 الف قدم يبدأ الهواء الخارجي ينقص تدريجيا، واذا بلغنا 25000 قدم، فالتنفس يصبح معدوما. والمهم في هذا، اننا اذا بلغنا علوا معتبرا، فإن درجة الحرارة تصير اقل من 60 درجة تحت الصفر، وهنا نتصور جحم الكارثة اذا ما وقع خلل وفقدت الطائرة نظام التكييف الداخلي

وهذة الصورة توضح الارتفعات المختلفة ونسبة الاكسجين فى الدم وزمن فقدان الوعى نتيجة قلة الاكسجين






 تكييف هواء الطائرات

نبذة عن تكييف هواء الطائرات 
تكييف هواء الطائرة وهي على المرسى ( في المطار ) يختلف عن وهي في السماء 
وسوف نقوم بتوضيح كييفه تبريد او تسخين الهواء وهي على المرسى عندبداية الرحلة حينما يطلب الكابتن التبريد او التدفئة تكون هناك مركبة خاصة كما في الصور تحتوي على 
1 مركبة سيارة مشابهة مولد الكهربأ
2 محرك ديزل كبيرمنفصل عن المركبة يكون مركب على السيارة 
3 نظام تبريد كامل مكون من كمبريسور ضخم كبير الحجم يأخذ الحركة من الكلتش المركب بين المحرك و الكمبريسور
ب- مكثف مركب في نهاية المركبة شبيه لردياتير السيارة ولكن في الخلف ويوجد مروحة كبيرة لتبريد المكثف تاخذ الحركة من محرك الديزل عن طريق السيور مثل السيارة 
ج-مبخر مركب في اعلى المركبة داخل صندوق وتقوم مروحة البلور التى تاخذ الحركة من محرك الذيزل بسحب الهواء الخارجي وتمريره داخل المبخر ويخرج من فتحة مركب عليها هوز (ضخم ) ويتم توصيل الهوز في فتحات خاصة في اسفل الطيارة وتقوم بتزويد الهواء البارد او الساخن حسب الحاجة 
واليكم صورة المركبة المتنقلة والتى تستخدم فى تكييف الطائرات فى المطار






كيف يعمل تكييف الطائرة وهى فى السماء

بعد إقلاع الطائرة وإرتفاعها عن الأرض لتعانق السحاب يقل الضغط وتكون كمية 

الأكسجين في الهواء قليلة جداً لذلك نقوم بضغط الهواء وإرساله إلى داخل الكابينة التي 

تكون معزولة تماماً للحفاظ على هذا الضغط ويصبح لدينا أكسجين كافي ولكن المشكلة 

أن هذا الهواء المضغوط تكون درجة حرارته مرتفعة قليلاً لذلك يجب تكييفه ليكون 

لدينا هواء بارد ولطيف ولا يقتصر عمل هذا النظام على التبريد فقط ولكن يقوم على التحكم في درجة الحرارة والرطوبة داخل الطائرة وكذلك تبريد وتسخين الهواء.ويقوم على تدوير الهواء داخل الكبينة وتنقية الهواء.وأيضا يقوم على تبريد أجهزة القياس ومنع تكون بخار الماء على النوافذ ) ظاهرة التضبيب)
(FOGGING)

ينقسم نظام التكييف في الطائرة إلى ثلاثه انواع

النوع الأول : Vapor-cycle Air conditioning التكييف بإستخدام غاز التبريد

يستخدم هذا النوع غالباً في الطائرات المتوسطة وهو يشبه تماماً المستخدم في 

السيارات. ويتكون بالترتيب من ضاغط (compressor) و مكثف (condenser) 

و خزان (Reservoir) و صمام تمدد (expansion valve) و مبخر (evaporator) 

وهي دائرة مغلقة أي بعد إكتمال الدورة تبدأ من جديد. يتحول الغاز إلى سائل ومن 

سائل إلى غاز خلال الدورة.غاز التبريد هو ما يسمى تجارياً بالفريون

طريقة عمل النظام

نبدأ من الخزان هو يقوم على تعويض النقص لو حدث في النظام ويكون الفريون على 

شكل سائل ويتجه إلى صمام التمدد الذي يقوم على رش السائل من خلال فتحة صغيرة 

جداً يخرج السائل من خلالها على شكل قطرات. يتجه السائل إلى المبخر وهو 

مجموعة من الأنابيب الملتوية تكون أمام مروحة. عند دفع المروحة الهواء بإتجاه 

المبخر تتم عملية تبادل حراري بين الهواء و سائل الفريون فيأخذ السائل حرارة الهواء 

ويتحول إلى غاز والهواء يأخذ برودة الفريون ويتجه إلى داخل الكبينة.
بعد ذلك يدخل غاز الفريون إلى الضاغط ويقوم بضغطه ويخرج على شكل غاز 

مضغوط ولكن بسبب الضغط تكون درجة حرارته مرتفعة نوعاً ما لذلك يدخل الغاز 

بعد ذلك إلى المكثف الذي يكون مواجه للهواء الخارجي حيث تحدث مرة أخرى عملية 

تبادل حراري بين غاز الفريون والهواء الخارجي ولكن بالعكس فيبرد الغاز ويتحول 

إلى سائل بارد والهواء الخارجي يسخن ويطرد إلى الخارج.

وبعد ذلك يعود الفريون مرة أخرى إلى صمام التمدد وتعاد الدائرة مرة أخرى.

واليكم صورة الدائرة وهى تشبه دائرة تبريد السيارات







واليكم صورة الطائرة المتوسطة الحجم والتى يعمل التكييف بها بالفريون







واليكم صورة الضاغط ومجارى الهواء قبل الانتهاء من شكلها النهائى







واليكم صورة مجارى الهواء فى شكلها النهائى







النوع الثاني : Air-cycle Air conditioning التبريد بإستخدام الهواء

يستخدم هذا النوع في الطائرات النفاثة ويستخدم هذا النظام الBleed Air الخارج من 
الكمبروسر في المحرك كما هو موضح (باللون الأحمر) وكما هو معروف أن هذا 
الهواء نقي ونظيف. نمرر هواء خارجي Ram air (باللون السماوي) الذي طبعاً يكون 
بارد ليقوم بتبريد Primary heat exchanger
الذي هو عبارة عن راديتر يقوم بعملية تبادل حراري ين الطرفين.
ثم نقوم بضغط هذا الهواء بضاغط compressor فيكون لنا هواء مضغوط
يكون الهواء بهذه الحالة مرتفع الضغط والحرارة وتمر على هذه المنطقة 
(اللون الأصفر) أيضاً Ram Air وتسمى هذه المنطقة 
بSecondary heat exchanger حيث تقل درجة حرارة الهواء. 
بعد ذلك يصل الهواء إلى الىTurbine 
حيث تقوم على تقليل ضغط الهواء مما يقلل درجة حرارته بنسبة كبيرة 
(اللون الأزرق) وتقوم الTurbine بتدوير عامود متصل بينها وبين الcompressor 
كذلك يوجد في أخر الدائرة water separator يقوم على عزل الرطوبة الموجودة في 
الهواء بسبب برودته لكي لا تتجمد هذه المنطقة وكذلك تم إيصال خط من ال ram air 
إلى المنطقة الأخيرة لكي يقوم على التحكم في درجة الحرارة المطلوبة
كما تلاحظ في الصورة يوجد نظاميين متشابهين ولكن متقابلين وتسمى كل 
مجموعة منها بال"PACK"
بعد ذلك يجمع الهواء من كل الوحدات أو الPacks 
إلى وحدة الخلط Mixing Chamber
ويخلط مع الهواء المستخدم الخارج من الكبينة ويوزع الهواء من جديد من خلال 
قنوات Ducts تقوم على توزيعها لكل أجزاء الطائرة الرئيسية Zones
أيضاً يقوم الطيار بتحكم بدرجة الحرارة داخل الكبينة من خلال أجهزة تحكم خاصة بذلك 
وكما تشاهد في الصورة هناك عداد لقراءة درجة الحرارة ويتم ذلك بوجود 
حساس داخل الكبينة يقوم على قياس درجة الحرارة وإرسال البيانات إلى حجرة القيادة

والصورة القادمة توضح كيفية سحب الهواء وضغطه ثم التقليل المفاجىء للضغط يتبعه درجة حرارة قليلة وتتوالى الدائرة كما فى الشرح سابقا







والصورة التالية لغرفة الخلط المشار اليها سابقا






والصورة التالية توضح كييفية سحب الهواء من المحرك واتمام دورة التكييف حتى اخرجه من فتحة باخر الطائرة






والصورة التالية توضح لوحة العدادت والتحكم التى توجد فى غرفة القيادة






وهذة الصورة للطائرات التى تستخدم الهواء فى منظومة التكييف







 النوع الثالث التكييف المتنقل
حيث يركب وحدات تكييف ضغيره ومتنقله توصل بمصدر تيار 12 فولت او 24 فولت من الطائرة حيث يسهل حملها وتركيبها فى كل رحلة
واليكم الصور للنوع الثالث

وهذة الصور للطائرات التى تستخدم هذا النوع والصورة الاخرى للتكييف المتنقل













للأمانة بعض هذة المعلومات منقولة والأخر وافقنى الله الى جمعها
لا تنسونا بالدعاء
اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## مهاجر (12 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخي المهندس: كرم نصار

جزاك الله خير ... جهد مقدر في ما نقلته واضفته ..

لك جزيل الشكر

واصل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## waiel (12 مايو 2008)

*الله ينور*

الله ينور يا باشا و منتظرين منك مواضيع تاني كتيرة بنفس المستوى:14::77::77::77:


----------



## nabilcom (12 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
معلومات وشرح جميل 
نفع الله بكم


----------



## tmht84 (12 مايو 2008)

مجهود جميل
لك كل الاحترام ودمت بكل الخير


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولى رجاء لو امكن ارسال مرفق لهذة المعلومات حتى يتسنة لى حفظها واك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## آغاميلاد (12 مايو 2008)

والله انى عاجز عن الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## شادان (12 مايو 2008)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## alswidi (13 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير


----------



## karamhanfy (13 مايو 2008)

*لكل الاخوة الأفاضل لا شكر على واجب*

وحتى تعم الفائدة عامة وللأخ محمد مصطفى محمود الموضوع كاملأ فى المرفقات فى الرابط التالى حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع وانا بالفعل رافع الملف على المنتدى فى موضوع سابق بنفس الاسم
واليكم الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84365.html


ثمن الملف 

 لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله

ولا تنسونا بالدعاء
اخوكم فى الله / كرم نصار


----------



## الجريسي (14 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ...


----------



## نور جابر (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 مايو 2008)

لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله
بارك الله فيك يا اخي
جزاك الله كــل الخير


----------



## الذئب الاسود (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا بصراحه حبيت تخصص تكيف الطائرات وذا حد بساعدني في كتب تتعلق في موضوع الطائرات 
يزودني في ولو حد يقدر يشغلني في تكيف الطائرات لانه عنا ما في هيك اشيا في فلسطين ولكم جزيل الشكر وكل الاحترام للجميع


----------



## حسن الأديب (23 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود


----------



## السياب احمد (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الفضل وانشاء الله نشوف منك كل شي جديد ومثير وجزاك الله خير


----------



## امير العزاب (26 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يزيدك متعلمة​


----------



## عوبد الورد (27 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## air_con (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

موضوع مميز بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## dohengineer (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## kokohamo2003 (28 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود جميل
لك كل الاحترام ودمت بكل الخير


----------



## hasona8040 (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس


----------



## عمر العامري (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## امير العزاب (2 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## اسم مخالف17 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حداد عبدالله (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله 
هذه اول كلماتي في ملتقي المهندسين العرب

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس كرم


----------



## karamhanfy (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشكركم*

اشكركم اخوانى على الكلمات الرقيقه والعطرة ولكم منى كل احترام وتقدير
اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (7 أكتوبر 2008)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك يا اخ كرم


----------



## علي حيفا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورييييييييين على المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## hamzatoon (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكورر الله يعطيك العافيه*


----------



## رائد حمامرة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا بصراحه حبيت تخصص تكيف الطائرات وذا حد بساعدني في كتب تتعلق في موضوع الطائرات 
يزودني في ولو حد يقدر يشغلني في تكيف الطائرات لانه عنا ما في هيك اشيا في فلسطين ولكم جزيل الشكر وكل الاحترام للجميع
الذئب الاسود


----------



## said337 (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ... :75:


----------



## سعد العادلى (28 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شريف عبده (14 مايو 2010)

*بسم الله*

اللهم اجعل عمله لوجهك الكريم


----------



## شعبان عثمان (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الجميل وعلى هذه الاستفادة ويارب يوضع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## برقة الهادفة (22 مايو 2010)

موضوع مفيد وقيم


----------



## ميدو الغريب (14 يوليو 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (14 يوليو 2010)

اكرمك الكريم ياخ كرم ومجهود محترم وجزاك الله خيرا .........................أفدت


----------



## Atatri (15 يوليو 2010)

باك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير موضوع شيق و أنا أول مرة أقرأ عن تكييف الطائرات لقد أفدتنا جزاك الله خير..


----------



## يوسف زيدان (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليك مجهود عظيم والله الموفق


----------



## eng89 (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد فرغلي حسن (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
معلومات وشرح جميل 
نفع الله 
مجهود جميل
لك كل الاحترام ودمت بكل الخيربكم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فرغلي حسن (11 أكتوبر 2010)

لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يابش مهندس كرم معلومات جميلة


----------



## مستريورك (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس أبو رائد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الله لكم جهد مشكور وذنب مغفور إن شاء الله


----------



## elomda_5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عايض (26 أكتوبر 2010)

very good effort


----------



## كرم الحمداني (27 أكتوبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## shiply (27 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم أخى العزيز جزاءك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح القيم اخوكم معتصم الشبلى


----------



## آدم محمد آدم (10 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل وصحبه وسلم 
الشكر أجزله لجامع هذه المعلومات القيمة المفيدة سائلين الله له المزيد والتوفيق 
والله الموفق


----------



## شعبان عثمان (27 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## abada cool (25 أبريل 2011)

جميل ياهندسه كان ننفسى اخد الفكره والمعلومات ديه جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدابوشلبى (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا الانجازات السريعة والعملاقة للعلم والتقدم السريع من خلال الانترنت


----------



## nofal (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سعيد علوان (22 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ... أفادك الله من واسع فضلة .


----------



## excellence3012 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وسام اللحجي (18 أغسطس 2014)

زادكم الله علم وايمان وبارك لكم في ما رزقكم


----------



## عمر جعفر البشري (18 أغسطس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

معلومه قيمه


----------



## medom (18 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

